# Erotic Fotoart-Collection in B/W - 17x



## Hotcharlie (6 Dez. 2006)

Hier mal ein paar B/W-Pics, die euch hoffentlich genauso gefallen wie mir. Wenns gefällt gibts davon jede Menge mehr  










































--------------------------

*Copyrights checked by Hotcharlie -> Credits to the photographers


----------



## BOGA (6 Dez. 2006)

Klasse Bilder! 

Schwarz-Weiß Bilder haben halt das gewisse Etwas! 

Danke und Greetz,
BOGA


----------



## Muli (6 Dez. 2006)

Die Bilder sind sehr ausdrucksstark. Gerade durc die Farblosigkeit! Danke dir für diesen klasse Beitrag!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Dez. 2006)

Hotcharlie schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar B/W-Pics, die euch hoffentlich genauso gefallen wie mir. Wenns gefällt gibts davon jede Menge mehr



Na ja als "Durchstarter" mußt du ja auch noch jede Menge Beiträge posten!!!  

DANKE für die pics und brav arbeiten damit etwas weitergeht!!!  

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## AMUN (6 Dez. 2006)

Klasse Bilder… obwohl ich eins wegen © entfernen musste


----------



## spoiler (7 Dez. 2006)

Geiler b/w Post Charlie. Danke natürlich auch von mir. Die Bilder sind super !!!


----------



## Sandy81 (9 Dez. 2006)

Auch ich als ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf sage natürlich DANKE für die Bilder, von denen ich gleich schon mal wieder eine Idee geklaut habe.  Obwohl ich es nicht so mit S/W-Aufnahmen habe...

Nun fehlt mir nur noch ein Model!


----------



## astrosfan (9 Dez. 2006)

sehr erotisch und bitte mehr:thumbup:


----------



## martin (10 Dez. 2006)

klasse bitte mehr fotos


----------



## a1b7 (19 Juni 2007)

klasse bilder, vielen dank!!!


----------



## klhe (28 Juni 2007)

sehr schöne bilder durch schwarz weiß kommen sie sehr geil rüber


----------



## gaze33 (28 Juni 2007)

Tolle Bilder von süssen Girls Danke


----------



## hightower (29 Juni 2007)

wow so was mag ich besonders
danke


----------



## Silv3r_ice (30 Juni 2007)

Das sind super Bilder, aber gibt es die auch in grösser ?


----------



## hondabert (21 Feb. 2008)

Das hat was!


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Juni 2008)

naja....


----------



## mark lutz (22 Juni 2008)

hat was so ein s/w set ist halt kunst mir gefällts


----------



## Ines (26 Apr. 2009)

Sind echt geile Bilder dabei 
Schöne Busen und super schöne Scheide


----------



## Avikon (27 Apr. 2009)

BOGA schrieb:


> Schwarz-Weiß Bilder haben halt das gewisse Etwas!



Viel Platz für Phantasie...


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2011)

Danke für den Kunstbeitrag


----------

